# Melee the Set Animal



## Melee (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello there! I'm very new to the forums, and I hope you like my 'sona! The artwork is done by me, if you like it, I'm glad to take requests. :}


http://d.facdn.net/art/meleepandemonius/1318632736.meleepandemonius_meleeref.png


Name: Melee Pandemonius
Age: 19 (was once immortal)
Sex: Female
Species: Set animal
Height: 5'7
Weight: 125 lbs.


Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Short beige body fur; shoulder-length somewhat unruly brown head hair, an idiot hair that won't stay down
- Markings: N/A
- Eye color: Green
- Other features: Like most Set animals, has a barbed tail.
Behavior and Personality: Very overconfident and melodramatic with few consistent skills to back up her ego. Is a determinator, even if she's in a scenario where she's hopelessly outnumbered. This is both out of bravery and immense stupidity. Can be quite clever when she wants to be, though rarely is. Deep down, she has bad self-esteem and has a constant need to perpetuate the idea that she is just simply THE BEST. She also has the horrible tendency to try to one-up/'help' people, especially when they don't want it. Due to the nature of her species, has a proclivity towards chaos and mess-making, or at least feels like she ought to. Tends to talk in a lofty fashion with long made-up words and (pretends to) dislikes mortal society and culture.


Skills: A fast runner, can hit fairly hard. Decent with traditional magic, although her talent is very sporadic.
Weaknesses: Falls after few hits, often makes social no-nos out of ignorance to mortal culture, her pompous nature makes it hard to get friends, is a very poor swimmer.


Likes: Magic, theology, little curios, the variety of life outside her own plane, technology (though mostly because it's so novel to her)
Dislikes: Cynics, quite empty places, posh parties, when expensive clothes look like something you could get from Target


History: Melee was a lowly court imp in an immortal plane called the Barren Court, a gathering place for demons and devils, serving the god Set (or Seth). Unfortunately, she was really bad at her job, and after one too many screw-ups, was kicked out of the court to live on the mortal plane. Although this movement is most likely permanent, she has taken for it to mean 'she can come back when she proves herself' and is constantly trying to earn her spot back.


Clothing/Personal Style: Generally wears loose and inexpensive clothes, as long as they have pockets. She prefers the heat, and doesn't mind wearing a jacket and scarf with nearly every ensemble. Prefers a darker color scheme.


Goal: To earn her spot back on the Barren Court
Profession: Takes up odd jobs when she is desperate for money
Personal quote: "Obviously you don't know who your dealing with! Minion, tell them who they're dealing with."
Theme song: "Psycho Girl", Busted
Birthdate: 9/13
Star sign: Virgo


Favorite food: BLTs
Favorite drink: Black tea, straight
Favorite location: Barren Court
Favorite weather: Hot and dry
Favorite color: Blue


Least liked food: Raisins
Least liked drink: Soda water
Least liked location: A forest at night
Least liked weather: Heavy rain


Favorite person: Jane Snowstone (a friend's fursona; polar bear)
Least liked person: N/A
Friends: Jane, some demons and imps can put up with her
Relations: Technically a spawn of Seth
Enemies: Descendants of Horus, anyone who looks like they might be a descendant of Horus, automated voice messaging
Significant other: N/A
Orientation: Bisexual


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 15, 2011)

A Set animal? That is really cool. Neat character. Well rounded too.


----------



## Neuron (Oct 15, 2011)

That is pretty original I like it.


----------



## Melee (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you! :'D I was super worried that the magic in the backstory would make her seem... bad.


----------



## Sunari (Oct 18, 2011)

I really love the design, totally original 

I'd be happy to do a trade with you whenever.


----------

